# How long does it take for a hogged mane to grow back?



## Gingerwitch (1 July 2010)

As title really - anyone any ideas how long a fully hogged mane, forelock will take to grow back?


----------



## LizzieJ (1 July 2010)

Mine was last hogged end of March and I could almost plait her mane now but it is very mohican like, although forelock less so, really must take it off again!


----------



## Sparkles (1 July 2010)

6 months you'll have a short mane back, then a year usually for a full normal mane.

Our hogged cob can grow about 2-3 inches in a couple of months if that helps.

It's fine as long as you can live with the mohikan look for the first few months.


----------



## clairefeekerry1 (1 July 2010)

hi, gelding at our yard was hogged about june last year i think then turned away over winter and now has a lovely full mane again, so its probably taken the best part of 6-8 months in his case???

not sure if thats the norm tho. so sorry to hear of your upset. :-(


----------



## ester (1 July 2010)

franks took a year to fall back over on one side when I bought him and stop looking quite so silly!

now it stands up cos I have pulled it. He has gone through all lengths in his time with me


----------



## jaypeebee (1 July 2010)

I think horses manes grow at something like half an inch to an inch per month depending on the time of year.   If it grows long enough, even just an inch or two, you could delay the photos for a couple of months and plait it.


----------



## kezimac (1 July 2010)

mine old mare was hogged, if i left it for 2 months it was at least 2" - bit spikey but looked ok.
I would say if horse has decent hair growth 4-6 months to make it look half decent

sorry to hear of todays events by way - give it a few weeks wont look as harsh. Am sure you can buy 'plaits' for horses who have rubbed out mane for showing - They might do for photos. Hope you feel better tomorrow


----------



## depurple1 (1 July 2010)

Could you try using Megatek?

Sorry to hear of the problem


----------



## Storminateacup (2 July 2010)

I hog my cob in August usually, after he has rubbed so much of it away during spring and summer.  By Dec it has usually started to turn over onto his neck, and looks very smart.


----------

